# Audio Options for a "Crying Room"



## Marrow Man

We have been in the process of redoing a little used room near the sanctuary at church for use as a 'crying room" for nursing moms or parents with fussy kids. One of the concerns, however, is how to pipe sound into the room.

I'd like to consider the option of something wireless before going to the trouble of having to install wiring. Is there some reasonable cost option that would broadcast to some kind of receiver or speaker? The sound wound need to travel about 150-200' and through a drywall wall.

Any specific recommendations would be appreciated, including names of devices and/or links to them.


----------



## he beholds

Our church uses a baby monitor. No frills, but it works perfectly fine as long as there are fresh batteries.


----------



## Marrow Man

We tried using a monitor last week, but it was less than desirable. I could have been the way it was positioned or something along those lines. Is there anything specific about the model/brand you are using that you can tell me?


----------



## Kim G

Our previous small church used a baby monitor as well. You'll have to find one that promises to work at the distance you need, and you might need to test out a few channels before you find a clear one.


----------



## Semper Fidelis

If you have a Smartphone:

Amazon.com: Foscam FI8910W Pan & Tilt IP/Network Camera with Two-Way Audio and Night Vision (Black): Camera & Photo

It uses WiFi.

I'm a big fan of this. It actually has an IR feature so you can see your kid in the dark and you can talk through a Mic on the other end. Once you're finished using it as a baby monitor you could actually use it as a security camera because it has a motion detection feature as well.

We actually use ours so we can listen in (or view) our kids at night while we're in the basement. We also have one in the basement.

Incredibly feature rich for the price.


----------



## Marrow Man

Semper Fidelis said:


> f you have a Smartphone:



I only have a dumb phone.


----------



## he beholds

It seems like the most basicest of monitors but I don't really know. Our "cry room" is right near the sanctuary. The sound isn't perfect, maybe, but works.


----------



## he beholds

Those church consultants that you posted about on FB would probably disapprove : )


----------



## Jack K

It seems that a key question is: Are you mic'd up already?

If not, then a baby monitor or smart phone or something similar might be a simple, okay solution. But if you're already using a microphone/speakers, it'd be a shame to give people using your cry room the inferior audio that's bound to come from a gadget like a baby monitor. No matter how good the phone or baby monitor might be, it simply isn't designed to pick up your voice with the same clarity that a dedicated microphone (either pointed at you or one you're wearing) will be able to.

So if you've already invested in a microphone and audio system that you're using, you definitely want whatever you use for the cry room (wired or wireless) to tie into that. The difference in clarity will be well worth it. If there's no audio system already in place, well, then the project gets a lot more costly and you might be stuck going with the baby monitor alternative.


----------



## Stephen L Smith

Semper Fidelis said:


> Incredibly feature rich



Pun intended no doubt


----------



## Backwoods Presbyterian

We do not have amplification of any kind in our sanctuary, all you hear is my natural voice (which is how older sanctuaries like ours were designed). We have a microphone on the pulpit that is just there for the cry room.


----------



## Marrow Man

Jack K said:


> It seems that a key question is: Are you mic'd up already?
> 
> If not, then a baby monitor or smart phone or something similar might be a simple, okay solution. But if you're already using a microphone/speakers, it'd be a shame to give people using your cry room the inferior audio that's bound to come from a gadget like a baby monitor.



Well, I was hoping for a recommendation for something better than a baby monitor (although that might be a short-term solution). 

I am mic'd up. It's an older system, but it works ok enough, and the receiver has lots of channels and pretty knobs and such. But here's what I want to avoid -- cables and wires having to be run and hidden and that sort of thing. I thought a (quality) wireless speaker of some sort would suffice. And I've seen them before -- 15 or 20 years ago that technology was out there, pre-digital, and it was decent quality. Surely there is something better out there now.


----------



## Semper Fidelis

Marrow Man said:


> Semper Fidelis said:
> 
> 
> 
> f you have a Smartphone:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I only have a dumb phone.
Click to expand...


Well, if you have wireless in the Church, you could actually set up a laptop or a computer in the cry room and beam the video/sound of the service into the cryroom. You can browse to the camera via any web browser. Someone could always bring their personal notebook into Church to help out. Would just need to get some small speakers to improve the volume.


----------



## VictorBravo

Marrow Man said:


> And I've seen them before -- 15 or 20 years ago that technology was out there, pre-digital, and it was decent quality. Surely there is something better out there now.



Acoustic Research still makes non-digital systems. One line of theirs has a transmitter into which you plug the output from your PA amplifier. They claim their speakers (900 MH models) can be 150 feet away.


AR : Wireless Speakers : AW880


----------



## Scottish Lass

Semper Fidelis said:


> Well, if you have wireless in the Church


Nope, no wireless at the church, either.


----------



## Dwimble

How about something like this:

Rocketfish™ - Universal Wireless Rear Speaker Kit - Black


----------



## Eoghan

At home I sometimes broadcast using an FM transmitter. Plug it into any audio out socket and you can tune in using a normal FM radio.


----------



## Semper Fidelis

Scottish Lass said:


> Semper Fidelis said:
> 
> 
> 
> Well, if you have wireless in the Church
> 
> 
> 
> Nope, no wireless at the church, either.
Click to expand...


Well, you can buy a wireless router and the camera. You don't need the system to be on the internet. You just need the camera and the notebook on the same network. I actually think it would be kind of nice to be able to see and hear the sermon and the range of a Wireless Access Point is really good.


----------



## littlepeople

For the cost of a good wireless (audio) system + lifetime of batteries, or the headache of an IP based solution; you might as well just hire a local low volt guy to run wire to the cry room. It's really not very difficult or expensive. What kind of ceiling are we talking about? acoustic tiles?

I agree with Jack, that if you are already mic'd up, then the best solution is just to tie into the system. Someone mentioned an FM transmitter, and that might work in a pinch. If you decide to go wireless (audio) I would give Sweetwater a call at (800) 222-4700 - and describe your situation exactly as you have here.


----------



## Marrow Man

littlepeople said:


> What kind of ceiling are we talking about? acoustic tiles?



Vaulted ceiling, sheetrock. No tiles.


----------



## littlepeople

Marrow Man said:


> Originally Posted by littlepeople
> What kind of ceiling are we talking about? acoustic tiles?
> Vaulted ceiling, sheetrock. No tiles.



well phooey


----------



## Semper Fidelis

littlepeople said:


> the headache of an IP based solution



Last time I checked, joining a wireless access point was pretty simple. Even non-technical people know how to get on a WAP.


----------



## littlepeople

Semper Fidelis said:


> Last time I checked, joining a wireless access point was pretty simple. Even non-technical people know how to get on a WAP.



Believe me I understand what you mean, but at the same time I have performed far too many service calls to resolve exactly that issue for me to tell someone it's easy. I have audio over IP set up at my church, and it's a great solution, I just don't think it's for everyone.


----------

